# Typps of electrodes



## hakaya mansya (6 فبراير 2012)

Types of Welding Electrodes

There are a lot of choices when it comes to choosing the proper welding electrode for the job. The difference between the proper welding rod, and the wrong one can be as small as slightly more difficult arc starts or it can weaken the weld. Here is a chart of the different types of electrodes, the numbers designated to them, their specifications and the proper uses for them. 

6010: Deep penetration with a smooth arc and low spatter. Ideal for use on farm and road equipment, tanks, piping, wrought iron, building structures, jigs, fixtures and general maintenance. DC electrode positive unit must be run on DC welder. 

6011: Popular electrode for utility type welders. Works well on rusty, dirty steel. Deep penetration allows for use on bridges, pressure vessels, farm and road equipment, building structures, tanks and pipe. Similar to 6010, but can be used on AC or DC current. Ideal for use on AC welders. 
6013LV : Easy operation with a soft arc make it ideal for sheet metal use. Especially poor fitting applications and general repair on light thickness fabrication. AC/DC electrode works well on low cost hobby type welders.

7014: Iron powder coating allows for higher welding speeds and use of a drag technique. Easier to use than most electrodes. AC/DC electrode works well on poor fitting joints and welds requiring a very flat bead. 

7018: High quality weld for mild steel makes this the first choice for field construction applications where weld quality is critical. Ideal for carbon steel where cracking is a concern. Keep in a sealed container or an electrode oven when not in use. DC electrode positive. 
7018 AC: Designed to operate on AC welders. Easier to operate than most other low hydrogen electrodes. Preferred for its high purity, crack resistant welds on mild and carbon steels.
80LV Red: AC/DC straight or reverse polarity, all position electrode can be used with low voltage machines for short, intermittent or tack welds on thin, medium and heavy sections of mild steel.

252: Welds 310 and 314 stainless subjected to corrosion at elevated temperatures as well as dissimilar steels and stainless of unknown analysis. 

275: Produces high tensile and yield strengths on tool, high alloy, string, stainless, aircraft, nickel clad and dissimilar steels. 
HY-10: Special high strength electrode is machinable and ideal for joining or build up of low alloy and sulphur steels.

8: Provides a high nickel machinable deposit for welding parts, filling holes and defects and salvaging imperfect castings on thin sections of cast iron. Meets AWS A5.15 Class ENiCl-A. 
8-60: Nickel electrode provides machinable deposits with high strength and good ductility for heavy sections of cast iron and ductile iron. Meets AWS A5.15, Class ENiFeCl-A.
6: Provides high strength, dense, sound welds on cast iron where machinability is not needed. Excellent for dirty or grease soaked castings.
4-60: Straight or reverse polarity electrodes provide strong machinable, crack resistant and spatter free deposits without porosity. Fort heavy sections of cast iron, ductile iron, and dissimilar metals. Will not overheat at rated amperage.
24 AC/DC: AC/DC all position electrode produces sound, porosity-free deposits on bronze, brass, copper, cast iron and steel. Joins dissimilar metals or overlay on cast iron or steel.
34 DC: Premium DC reverse, all position, aluminum electrode for joining, build up, cladding and reinforcing of aluminum sheets, plates and castings of 1/8″ or thicker. Has extruded coating, and leaves dense smooth deposits that provide good color match to base metal.
308L AC/DC: Excellent wetting action and bead appearance makes this all position electrode ideal for welding most types of 18-8 stainless steel (304,302). Deposit is highly resistive to corrosion.
309L AC/DC: Higher corrosion resistance and strength than type 308 make this all position electrode ideal for 304 to 309 and 308 to carbon steels. Excellent weld appearance.
316L AC/DC: Provides a stable smooth arc and fine spray metal transfer with a uniform bead that is flat or slightly concave with straight edges. Penetration is complete and the weld metal is free from porosity. Also has good out-of-position characteristics. For 316L and 318 type steels in the chemical industry. Maximum of .03% carbon deposit.
308L-17: Used in paper and chemical industries, food processing equipment, dairies, breweries, distilleries, kitchens and hospitals for welding Cr/Ni steels such as 304L, 308L, 301, 303, 304 and 309.
309L-17: AC/DC reverse, all position electrode for welding carbon steels to stainless at service temperatures below 600 degrees Fahrenheit.
316L-17: AC/DC reverse, all position electrode, low-carbon electrode for join 316 and 316L stainless subject to corrosive media.
HS-2C: Hard facing electrode for severe abrasion and moderate impact with hardness 58-62 Rockwell C.
HS-65W: Hard facing electrode for superior wear resistance involving extreme abrasion with hardness 63-67 Rockwell C.
Ni-Matrix: All position hard facing electrode for constant heavy impact and abrasion with hardness 48 Rockwell C.
Super Join-M: Hard facing electrode resistant to corrosion from water and mild corrosives with severe impact protection on manganese steel and unknown iron base metals.Chamfer Rod: AC/DC straight all position gouging electrode for ferrous and non-ferrous metals​
http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=237008#ixzz1lWXObxao


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 فبراير 2012)

موضوع رائع ... شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 فبراير 2012)

انت فعلا تتكلم عن حكاية منسية 
فمعظم الزملاء لا يعطي اهتمام لنوع الالكترود الذي يناسب الخامة المستخدمة و نوع الحمل المؤثر في الوصلة المراد لحامها و نسب تكوين سبيكتها 
 جزاك الله خيرا و نتمني المزيد عن اللحام :


 معدات اللحام: انواعها ، استخدامها ، صيانتها ، امكانية تصنيعها و مراقبة اداءها

 انواع الصلب القابلة للحام و تأثير حرارة اللحام في بنيتها و كيفية معالجة ذلك 
 اثر اللحام في استقامة العناصر الملحومة و كيفية تقويمها لا تقييمها 
 مواد الطلاء التي تؤثر في جودة اللحام و كيفية التغلب عليها 
 لحام الحديد الزهر و كيف يتم 
 معدلات اداء عامل اللحام الماهر في لحام الأنابيب و الأشياء الأخري وعلقة ذلك بطاقم اللحامين و مساعديهم 
 الاختبارات التي تتم على كردونات اللحام 
 و الكثير اكبر من ان اسرده 
 بداية عطاء ممتازة 
 وفقكم الله ​


----------



## hakaya mansya (7 فبراير 2012)

تشررررررررررررررررفت بمروركم

ان شاء الله اكون وفيت بحق الموووضوع وان شاء الله هيكون الى جاى احسن باذن الله​


----------



## (محمد ودود) (21 يوليو 2017)

أرجو الاهتمام بمسألة تعريب العلوم
لإثراء المعرفة العربية


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (5 أغسطس 2017)

احسنتم موضوع رائع وممتاز


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 أغسطس 2017)

شكرا للاضافة الرائعة من الدكتور صبرى . بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 أغسطس 2017)

الشكر لكم على ما قدمتموه و ما تقدمونه من جهد محمود
جزاكم الله كل خير و بركة
أنا قدمت عناوين أرجو أن تغطي من قبل أصحاب الخبرة الزملاء و أرجو أن أتمكن من المساهمة بمشيئة الله 
المشكلة أنه لا استطيع ارفاق ملفات اكبر من ميجا و نصف 
و أتمني من الإدارة توسيع مقدار ما يمكن ارفاقه من مرفقات الي عشرة أو خمسة عشر ميجا بايت و هذه ستكون خدمة جليلة ستنشط الملتقي من جديد 
و بالله التوفيق


----------



## saedsy (7 يناير 2018)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> الشكر لكم على ما قدمتموه و ما تقدمونه من جهد محمود
> جزاكم الله كل خير و بركة
> أنا قدمت عناوين أرجو أن تغطي من قبل أصحاب الخبرة الزملاء و أرجو أن أتمكن من المساهمة بمشيئة الله
> المشكلة أنه لا استطيع ارفاق ملفات اكبر من ميجا و نصف
> ...



شكرا لكم موضوع مهم جدا


----------

